# Northrup on Nikon's current state of affairs



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2017)

Tony Northtrup, on the day Nikon announced its 'extraordinary loss', riffed on the state of that business:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uyJVCHDlzU

Eye-rolling banter for the most part, yes, but it was an amusing listen in the background (think of it like a podcast you could have a look at when he said something interesting).

0-16 minutes = How did Nikon get here financially, why is Nikon not really in that much trouble, comments about restructuring, good/bad product development cancellation decisions, etc. 

16-35 minutes = ideas for how Nikon could rally with future products:


VR is lame, IBIS is the way to go (VR makes lenses softer, apparently)
He wants EVFs, even in SLRs -- he argues it will eliminate chimping 'because a histogram is in the viewfinder'. :
Improve video AF
"Be cooler" -- he wants a retro styled rig, not a 'dorky tourist camera from the 80s'
Pro-quality APS-C lenses to let the D500 be a do-everything camera: shots with FX lenses on DX bodies are softer than on FF bodies
Throw out their long-standing SLR interface. He wants cell phone-like interfaces on their cameras -- I largely disagree with this, but he has a fair point that you can't search for an obscure setting anywhere on an SLR like you can search for content (cross-application) on a phone. 
Truly silent (electronic / MLU) shutters
Free updates that are better than vanilla firmware tweaks -- these would be interface upgrades and expansions to functionality to fire up current owners.
He's surprised an OVF-centric company doesn't have the great eye detect of other cameras like [lists two mirrorless rigs]. :
He wants an open ecosystem and apps: "I realize this will take a year to develop"

"Nikon, if you do these things people will be so excited about the cameras. I know you might not make a lot of money right away by giving out free updates but you will build up a community of enthusiasts."

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2017)

Unfortunately, no great predictions here like in the past:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDvul84wues&feature=youtu.be&t=9m18s

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Tony Northtrup



That's where I stoppped reading, and you couldn't pay me enough to get me to watch my second Northrup clip.

But thanks for sharing...


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2017)

Cute wife+ tons of followers+fancy clothes≠accounting skills nor understanding of depth of field when discussing crop vs FF sensors/lenses.


Yes, that is a 'does not equal' sign.


----------



## LDS (Mar 16, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Free updates that are better than vanilla firmware tweaks -- these would be interface upgrades and expansions to functionality to fire up current owners.
> He wants an open ecosystem and apps: "I realize this will take a year to develop"



He would be fun to have cameras that slow down as bloatware accumulates over time, just like it happens with most devices, phones included. And for what? To have some more filters, or the new chat app? Well, Nikon would be happy if users had to replace cameras every two years to have something usable 

And that's without the security risks a open, connected platform inherently brings.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 16, 2017)

LDS said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Free updates that are better than vanilla firmware tweaks -- these would be interface upgrades and expansions to functionality to fire up current owners.
> ...



+loads

I love stand alone stuff, embedded gear with no ability be infected with duff software.

End result: It always does what you expect.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't dislike the man, I just dislike it when he wades into more complicated and technical waters and makes either broad simplifications or uses one-off odd pieces of evidence as proof that something is generally so.

That said, I'm sure he's a nice guy. And funny I should bring him up today and only an hour ago he just +1'd me on a PP post, LOL.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Mar 16, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Always shocked when posters are 'judgy' on the YouTube celebs. Kelby, Northrup, Polin ... they all have interesting content and the courage to put information out into the world.



Anyone who sets himself or herself on a website to be judgmental should expect that they should also be judged. (Judge not, that ye be not judged.....And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? Matthew 7:1,3).


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > Always shocked when posters are 'judgy' on the YouTube celebs. Kelby, Northrup, Polin ... they all have interesting content and the courage to put information out into the world.
> ...



In regards to that text I found this an interesting listen: http://www.preachingtoday.com/sermons/sermons/2013/january/passing-judgment.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Always shocked when posters are 'judgy' on the YouTube celebs. Kelby, Northrup, Polin ... they all have interesting content and the courage to put information out into the world.



Never shocked when posters are tolerant of those that put false, misleading, and flat out wrong information out into the world. But it's sad when posters think that doing so is somehow 'courageous'.


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Always shocked when posters are 'judgy' on the YouTube celebs. Kelby, Northrup, Polin ... they all have interesting content and the courage to put information out into the world.



Judgy (is that a word?)

How about, how do you feel about misinformation? No matter whom it comes from. Celebrity status or not, you've got to call it when you see it. And why does celebrity status grant you the right to be wrong? Courage? That's weak.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> RickSpringfield said:
> 
> 
> > Always shocked when posters are 'judgy' on the YouTube celebs. Kelby, Northrup, Polin ... they all have interesting content and the courage to put information out into the world.
> ...



This. 

The Northrup videos are unwatchable, especially.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 17, 2017)

But how can any of this be? I remember many around here were losing their minds over how Canon was in such trouble because nikon's sensors had such dynamic range. i mean, they were working with sony, and it was end of days for canon.
I guess people on forums don't know everything.

except for neuroanatomist, who just might. good to see he is still regulating this place.
until next, take care...........


----------



## Woody (Mar 17, 2017)

Thought AF inconsistencies with Sigma lenses only happen to Canon DSLR bodies.

Looks like it's the same with Nikon bodies too. 

Sigh... Sigma lenses can only be used with manual focusing.


----------



## slclick (Mar 17, 2017)

Woody said:


> Thought AF inconsistencies with Sigma lenses only happen to Canon DSLR bodies.
> 
> Looks like it's the same with Nikon bodies too.
> 
> Sigh... Sigma lenses can only be used with manual focusing.



I must be the only person on the planet to have a Sigma Art lens that focuses fast and consistently. Talk about copy variation!


----------



## jd7 (Mar 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > Thought AF inconsistencies with Sigma lenses only happen to Canon DSLR bodies.
> ...



No, I am happy to say you are not alone, as I'm happy with the AF on my Sigma lenses too. 

PS I cannot say that for a couple of older Sigma lenses I've owned in the past.


----------



## LDS (Mar 17, 2017)

RickSpringfield said:


> Always shocked when posters are 'judgy' on the YouTube celebs. Kelby, Northrup, Polin ... they all have interesting content and the courage to put information out into the world.



Why? Most of them do that for marketing reasons, it increases their visibility, search ranking and thereby their revenues from books, courses, sponsorships, etc. And they may be expert, but certainly not "infallible"


----------



## docsmith (Mar 17, 2017)

jd7 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I must be the only person on the planet to have a Sigma Art lens that focuses fast and consistently. Talk about copy variation!
> ...



There are at least 3 of us. I wouldn't hesitate to pick up a Sigma lens that is dock compatible.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 17, 2017)

docsmith said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I don't think I've ever heard of trouble with the 18-35 1.8. I know folks that have it and they all love it. Even TDP found it quite reliable in their review.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 17, 2017)

Gang, please stay on target or I'll lock the thread. 

Sigma lenses are OT -- I was just pointing out that he reads what we read and he's not an un-pleasant person. 

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Gang, please stay on target or I'll lock the thread.
> 
> Sigma lenses are OT -- I was just pointing out that he reads what we read and he's not an un-pleasant person.
> 
> - A



Do you really expect a thread on Northrop to stay on topic and relevant?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2017)

docsmith said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


Make that 4. I am glad that Sigma and Tamron have started making dock-reprogrammable lenses. Olympus started doing this over ten years ago..... they used the camera body as the dock..... and updating firmware was easy as could be... Canon! Are you listening?


----------

